# Fleshing raccoon question



## Tom555 (Nov 4, 2006)

Hello. I am a little new to trapping and have a question about a raccoon I got. It has been sitting on my stretcher for the last two weeks but I noticed that there is still a lot of fat I didn't scrape off in the fleshing process. I know from previous animals that after they start to dry it's nearly imposable to get the fat off and make it look nice. Last time I tried to take more fat off a dried pelt it wouldn't come off and I got a lot of strings hanging off of it. Does anyone have any advice on how I can get this fat off?

Thanks, Tom


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Its pretty tough to get it off once it has started to dry. Just make sure you get it all off the first trip on the beam. '***** are tough to flesh.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Try soaking it in some water and rewetting it then reflesh it. Just make sure that you use cold water and there are no dry spots when you flesh it.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

have not tried to flesh after a hide has started to dry. might give the soaking a try, since it should soften the hide again. to keep it from happening, try sharpening the fleshing knife. i keep mine pretty sharp, and have not had any problems.

cya

:sniper:


----------

